# Time to Again Plug In ZEV Mandates, CARB Says



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

By 2025, 15 percent of the new cars and small trucks sold each year in California would have to be zero tailpipe emission vehicles.

More...


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Wonder if they will stick with it this time.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

The CARB mandates killed the EV1 the first time. Just stop with the mandates already.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

Jason Lattimer said:


> The CARB mandates killed the EV1 the first time. Just stop with the mandates already.



I thought the CARB mandate created the EV1 and when the mandate was withdrawn, so was the EV1.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

No, GM introduced the Impact show car and stated it would start production soon. That got the attention of CARB and hence the mandate was born. GM was going to introduce the EV1 anyways. Without the mandate no one else would have made an EV and GM would have had the market all to itself. They could have done with the EV1 what Toyota did with the Prius.


----------



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

palmer_md said:


> I thought the CARB mandate created the EV1 and when the mandate was withdrawn, so was the EV1.


I did too as they all were cranking out EVs to make the quota on emissions. 
After GM and others beat up the board and got the mandate removed, THEN they killed the EV1.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Coley said:


> I did too as they all were cranking out EVs to make the quota on emissions.
> After GM and others beat up the board and got the mandate removed, THEN they killed the EV1.


Well yes, I would be a little peaved too. Imagine if you are GM and you tell everyone you are going to release a product and instead of having the market all to yourself the board tells your competition they have to start selling them too.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

_Well yes, I would be a little peaved too. Imagine if you are GM and you tell everyone you are going to release a product and instead of having the market all to yourself the board tells your competition they have to start selling them too._

Hang on!
You tell everybody you have this new idea (not very new!) which is going into production 
The board specifies that cars sold MUST be a minimum percentage of this new idea

And you say this is a BAD thing????

The board gives extra incentives for your car - and this is a bad thing?

What do you want incentives + a ban on competition??


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Duncan said:


> _
> Hang on!
> You tell everybody you have this new idea (not very new!) which is going into production
> The board specifies that cars sold MUST be a minimum percentage of this new idea
> ...


_

No, what I am saying is that if the board did nothing, GM would have introduced the EV1 and had the market all to itself. There would have been no competition because no mandate would have existed making competitors make cars to compete with yours._


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

so the competition to the EV1 is what killed it then? How did the mandate kill the EV1?


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

palmer_md said:


> so the competition to the EV1 is what killed it then? How did the mandate kill the EV1?


The mandate is what caused the competition. Without the mandate the other auto makers would not have wasted time with evs. They didn't think they were useful or would sell anyways.


----------

